# Visiting Portland, need general advice about where to stay..



## anthony_coley (Nov 26, 2005)

Hi,

My wife and I are going to take a weekend trip to Portland and I'm looking for advice on a general area we should look into staying and things we should see.

We like arts, outdoor stuff, food and drinks, but not clubbing. I'd like to stay in a hip/artsi part of Portland.


Regards,
AC


----------



## KonaMan (Sep 22, 2004)

You'll need to give us a little more than this to work off of. Do you have a budget in mind? Are you wanting to be able to just have a central location and walk/ride around? Most of the cool places to ckeck out that are uniqely Stumptown don't have a lot to offer for accommodations.

Short list of things to check out:
NW 23rd (mostly shopping, great people watching, can be expensive)
Pearl District (new shiek, upscale for the most part)
Hawthorne District - one of my favorites for people watching and cool shops
Cup and Saucer, awesome breakfast, can be packed
No Fish Go Fish - Friday night 10:30 pm, Strip Jeopardy, happy hour is from 9-10 pm.

Multnomah Village - small area, neat shops, FAT CITY is the best breakfast (have a cinamon roll)

Hollywood is another neat little area, but I'm not all that up to date on it.

Looking for something totally unique? Try McMenamins Kennedy School. There you will stay in a renovated classroom (yes, as in old grade school complete with chalk boards). Bar area (several, including their own micro-brews), dining, and a movie theater. It can be a little spendy to stay there though.

Anything else???


----------



## anthony_coley (Nov 26, 2005)

Hi KonaMan,

Thanks!

I was going to give me details, but I already felt like I was writing a person ad.. 

We're tossing around the idea of moving to Portland and since we've both never been we have no idea what to do and see. I've been hearing so many good things about Portland our interest is peaked. I.e., bike Mecca, best place to raise kids, clean air..

I was looking for weekend packages and some of the hotels that sound good are in the Southwest district. If we stay downtown will we be central to all the places you mentioned? Do you think a car is necessary or should we be good with public transportation? 

Thanks again. I appreciate your suggestions..

Regards,
AC


----------



## PNW Rider (Sep 9, 2002)

If you stay downtown you'll be fairly centrally located. Most of the landmarks suggested above you could probably walk to with the exception of Fat City. Light Rail and the Bus will get you to all the areas listed. I would avoid staying in SW (other than downtown Portland). 

If you're considering moving to Portland, I'd probably rent a car or plan to rent bikes while you are here. That way you'll see much more of the neighborhoods.
Adding to the list.

N Missippi St. - This is an up and coming area, good food and a pretty good brew pub (Amnesia). 

NE Alberta - further along than N Missippi. Good, cheap eats and a couple fun bars.

Both these areas will give you a distinctly different flavor than NW 23rd or the Pearl.

There are a couple B&Bs in the Irvington/Broadway area. This area is on the bus line and close to downtown.

Crystal Ballroom - Owned by McMenamins it is an old ballroom with a floor built on ball bearings. Worth going to especially if some good music is playing.

Forest Park - largest park within city limits in the US. You can rent MTBs at Fat Tire Farm and ride in it.

Stores unique to Portland - Powells and Rejuvenation

Have fun and hope this helps.


----------



## bahueh (May 11, 2004)

*there's a good place in NE..*



anthony_coley said:


> Hi,
> 
> My wife and I are going to take a weekend trip to Portland and I'm looking for advice on a general area we should look into staying and things we should see.
> 
> ...



check out www.mcmenamins.com and go to the "kennedy school"...
its a converted middle school which is now a hotel/restaurant/movie theater/ and contains multiple small bars...quiet hours after 10:00...fairly cheap. kid friendly. and did I mention teh beer?


----------



## KonaMan (Sep 22, 2004)

let me know when you are going to be in the area. If I'm around and have some free time, I'd be more than happy to show you some of the areas. It would be helpful, if you're moving up, to know what your main needs are (close to public transportation, schools, shopping, housing cost, etc.).

It's always easier if you have a local show you around.


----------



## anthony_coley (Nov 26, 2005)

*Thanks!*

Thanks everyone..

Still working out the details on when we can go, but I hope we can go in a month or so. Air travel is seems stupid expensive.. $398 per person for travel from Orange County CA., so I'm looking at minimum of $1k for a weekend trip. Ouch! 

Regards,
AC


----------



## russell ootz (Apr 24, 2006)

Touring with my daughter this June. Need recommendations on where to stay in Portland and places to see in a day or two. Also, need advice on best way to get to coast en route to San Francisco. Thanks.


----------

